# Re: [EVDL] Sketchy Craigslist AC Motor+Controller?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sketchy Craigslist AC Motor+Controller?*

And, 110 ft*lb is NOT equal 250 Nm (unless it's Chinese Newton or meter)

Victor



> Lectrol wrote:
> > http://rio.en.craigslist.org/pts/902349501.html
> >
> > Anyone know about this? Looks a lot like a poor quality chinese import that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sketchy Craigslist AC Motor+Controller?*

Lectrol schreef:
> http://rio.en.craigslist.org/pts/902349501.html
>
> Anyone know about this? Looks a lot like a poor quality chinese import that
> wont live up to its specs.
> 
Very helpful and responsive manufacturer from Shenzhen. Especially if 
you can read chinese.
Reasonable price. 45 days manufacturing cycle. It's a 3 phase PM motor.
I didn't try the motor+controller itself (yet), so I don't know if they 
actually deliver (on their promise).

Don't know anything about the US importer, except that he seems to only 
do business on eBay and Craig's list and adds a significant markup. And 
he doesn't seem to have a name or address.

Bas.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sketchy Craigslist AC Motor+Controller?*

...and advertises in Rio saying you can pick it up in USA.... 


Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040) 23117400x109 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Bas Doeksen
Sent: Saturday, November 15, 2008 11:58 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Sketchy Craigslist AC Motor+Controller?

Lectrol schreef:
> http://rio.en.craigslist.org/pts/902349501.html
>
> Anyone know about this? Looks a lot like a poor quality chinese import

> that wont live up to its specs.
> 
Very helpful and responsive manufacturer from Shenzhen. Especially if
you can read chinese.
Reasonable price. 45 days manufacturing cycle. It's a 3 phase PM motor.
I didn't try the motor+controller itself (yet), so I don't know if they
actually deliver (on their promise).

Don't know anything about the US importer, except that he seems to only
do business on eBay and Craig's list and adds a significant markup. And
he doesn't seem to have a name or address.

Bas.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/ Usage guidelines:
http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sketchy Craigslist AC Motor+Controller?*

There have been some Greatlands Electric motor/controllers advertised on 
eBay lately followed up by some comments from people who won the auction 
but then the seller refused to actually sell them. I don't know if this 
is the same seller, but I would be very cautious.

--Rick



> Lectrol wrote:
> > http://rio.en.craigslist.org/pts/902349501.html
> >
> > Anyone know about this? Looks a lot like a poor quality chinese import that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sketchy Craigslist AC Motor+Controller?*

Ah. Well that explains the several paragraphs of nonsense text about 
slave-women who are cops. He's spamming Craigslist; the text is to 
spoof the dupe filters.

Robert



> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > ...and advertises in Rio saying you can pick it up in USA....
> 
> > -----Original Message-----
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sketchy Craigslist AC Motor+Controller?*

"Don't know anything about the US importer, except that he seems to only =

do business on eBay and Craig's list and adds a significant markup. And =

he doesn't seem to have a name or address."

He doesn=B4t do business on eBay any more! I filed a fraud report. His name=
is Mike Papp. He goes to great lengths to hide his name and address in PA.=
He sells Chinese motors and Chinese batteries. He does not stand behind h=
is guarantee. I wish I hadn=B4t sent him a bank cashier=B4s check! But he i=
s a business, with a website! I should have used a credit card because I co=
uld have disputed the payment. I waited 51 days for a motor and it was 64 d=
ays after the end of the auction!. It was not as he described. He evades qu=
estions, won=B4t answer or return phone calls. eMail me for more informati=
on on him.
Tom






> Robert MacDowell wrote:
> > Ah. Well that explains the several paragraphs of nonsense text about =
> 
> > slave-women who are cops. He's spamming Craigslist; the text is to =
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sketchy Craigslist AC Motor+Controller?*

Ah, now it becomes clear: since he can't do business on Ebay any more,
he has moved his operations to the less controlled Craigslist.

Let's just hope that as many people are as happy to click the FLAG
button as I am when I encounter such a scam, when each post gets deleted
within minutes from getting on Craigslist then he will have a hell of a
time to sell anything (not that is actually selling - I mean the scamming p=
art) =


Sorry to hear about your loss.

Hey, I have someone in Shreveport, LA who owns me a little over $800
and always promises but never actually pays.
I wish I had sold my Ebay auctions to him via a business, because the
local collection bureau I was about to hire told me that they only are
allowed to collect for a business, not an individual.
If anyone can help with a Small Claims case and collect - you can keep half.
It is just that going to LA will cost me more than I can collect...
I can provide the original USPS tracking papers and the printed Ebay
auction results including his (business) address in downtown Shreveport.

I agree that we miss dishonest people like a toothache (as we say in The Ne=
therlands)

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040) 23117400x109 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of Tom Coddington
Sent: Wednesday, November 19, 2008 7:55 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Sketchy Craigslist AC Motor+Controller?

"Don't know anything about the US importer, except that he seems to only do=
business on eBay and Craig's list and adds a significant markup. And he do=
esn't seem to have a name or address."

He doesn=B4t do business on eBay any more! I filed a fraud report. His name=
is Mike Papp. He goes to great lengths to hide his name and address in PA.=
He sells Chinese motors and Chinese batteries. He does not stand behind h=
is guarantee. I wish I hadn=B4t sent him a bank cashier=B4s check! But he i=
s a business, with a website! I should have used a credit card because I co=
uld have disputed the payment. I waited 51 days for a motor and it was 64 d=
ays after the end of the auction!. It was not as he described. He evades qu=
estions, won=B4t answer or return phone calls. eMail me for more informati=
on on him.
Tom






> Robert MacDowell wrote:
> > Ah. Well that explains the several paragraphs of nonsense text about =
> 
> > slave-women who are cops. He's spamming Craigslist; the text is to =
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sketchy Craigslist AC Motor+Controller?*

Is this the same guy?





Spark EV's Michael Papp arrested in electric vehicle scam
Posted Apr 13th 2008 at 6:44PM by Sebastian Blanco

Filed under: Etc., EV/Plug-in, Green Daily

Thanks to our reader Mike, we have an update to share about the troubled
history of Michael Papp electric vehicle company. Regular readers will
remember that Papp is the man behind Spark EV, a company that has been
accused more than once of shady dealings. It looks like the New Jersey law
officials agree, and have decided to step in to put a stop to Papp's scam.

According to the Express Times, Papp was arrested Friday after failing to
deliver 14 electric vehicles to Electric Cars of Houston (which had ordered
10) and Electric Transportation of Arkansas (four). Papp is charged with
bilking them for almost $100,000, according to court records. The EVs were
paid for in January and February, and Papp told the payers the vehicles
would be delivered March 14. They weren't. After trying to track down what
happened, the companies asked for a refund. Papp answered that he was filing
for bankruptcy, so no go. Apparently, Papp is in Northampton County Prison
and being held on $20,000 bail. We'll have more on this as things move
forward, I can guarantee you that.

[Source: The Express Times

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Tom Coddington
Sent: Tuesday, November 18, 2008 9:25 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Sketchy Craigslist AC Motor+Controller?

"Don't know anything about the US importer, except that he seems to only =

do business on eBay and Craig's list and adds a significant markup. And =

he doesn't seem to have a name or address."

He doesn=B4t do business on eBay any more! I filed a fraud report. His name=
is
Mike Papp. He goes to great lengths to hide his name and address in PA. He
sells Chinese motors and Chinese batteries. He does not stand behind his
guarantee. I wish I hadn=B4t sent him a bank cashier=B4s check! But he is a
business, with a website! I should have used a credit card because I could
have disputed the payment. I waited 51 days for a motor and it was 64 days
after the end of the auction!. It was not as he described. He evades
questions, won=B4t answer or return phone calls. eMail me for more
information on him.
Tom






> Robert MacDowell wrote:
> > Ah. Well that explains the several paragraphs of nonsense text about =
> 
> > slave-women who are cops. He's spamming Craigslist; the text is to =
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sketchy Craigslist AC Motor+Controller?*



> On 18 Nov 2008 at 18:24, Tom Coddington wrote:
> 
> > His name is Mike Papp.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sketchy Craigslist AC Motor+Controller?*

Yes! That=B4s him.
He=B4s doing it again and I got caught in it!
He=B4s concentrating on Craigs List now.
The local Police in Northhamton County are responding to my fraud =

report, but I have little hope of getting a refund. A lesson learned.
Tom Coddington in California




> Bob Brooks wrote:
> > Is this the same guy?
> >
> >
> ...


----------

